# Fun GTO club in the Northwest (Seattle) area?



## GTOAviator (Oct 18, 2011)

Hey everyone!

Does anyone here know of any Pacific Northwest GTO clubs, specifically - in the western Washington area? It would be great to swap car stories and fix'ems with fellow GTO crew members!

I live in the Seattle area :seeya:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

The GTOAA has a chapter in Oregon:

The Goat Herd

Support the GTOAA and one of the local chapters.


----------



## 646904GTO (Feb 10, 2008)

GTOAviator said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Does anyone here know of any Pacific Northwest GTO clubs, specifically - in the western Washington area? It would be great to swap car stories and fix'ems with fellow GTO crew members!
> 
> I live in the Seattle area :seeya:


Northwest GTO Legends we have a meeting this Saturday at 6pm. details on website. Hope to see you there. You can just show up. very informal.


----------



## aardennc (Jan 27, 2013)

Would anyone know, does either of these clubs appreciate the late model GTOs or are they only about the classics? Their web sites don't seem to indicate they have late model members.


----------



## Freds-1GTO (Jul 23, 2014)

They are going to meet Sunday 8-10-14 at the XXX drivein in Issaquah for an all Pontiac show. Hosted by the Pacific Northwest GTO club.


----------



## Freds-1GTO (Jul 23, 2014)

Does anyone know if 19 inches wheels from a 2009 Pontiac G8 GT fit on a 2005 Pontiac GTO ?


----------



## 1972LeMans (May 4, 2014)

Are these clubs still active? I'm moving out there in a couple months


----------

